# Help identify this dc/dc and controller combo



## hjackson3149 (Aug 29, 2012)

good mornimng all

I need sme help identify a dctodc and controller combo

i was told they were curtis, the motor is 72 volts

the baterry pack is 72 volts

I cant find any model orm serial numbers on either of them

any help would be much appreciated

thanks
Hank


----------

